# Androil for a beginner



## aussiebeef (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm thinking of taking a course of androil. As a steroid beginner what dosage would be effective and for what peroid of time?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

From your research what was your plan of action, and what is your bodyweight.

By the way, it is attributed to being extremely hard on the liver, and very poor for results (andriol). I would not advise it, but its not my body.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 29, 2004)

Mudge, Just for clarity, do you really mean androil or anadrol?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

Andriol, but the doses are very similar. 300mg ED for andriol to give moderate effect, hardly anyone uses it for the reasons of poor gains, high doses, high price.


----------



## MuscleShadow (Oct 29, 2004)

*Andriol?*



			
				aussiebeef said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of taking a course of androil. As a steroid beginner what dosage would be effective and for what peroid of time?



How old are you? and how many years have you been training?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 29, 2004)

I think Aussie means Andriol.....I don't know a ton about it but was wondering if for a guy that doesn't want to inject anything can this be a good oral test supplement? From what little I have read it says this is an oral test.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

Last I heard it is the only oral testosterone, and I have never heard compliments from it in terms of gains, expense, or again being easy on the body but I already posted that.


----------



## aussiebeef (Oct 29, 2004)

*Reply*

Basically, I want to do a two month oral cycle, but want to keep the side-effects at a minimum. Dbol worries me because my father is bald, but fortunately I've managed to keep most of my hair except for a Popes cap. If that isn't a problem, (being that it's only a two month cycle ) would I need to take an anti-estrogen from the beginning of the cycle or only when I see symptoms ( such as gyno' ).   

I've been training for four years, and weigh 176Ibs.

Also, being in Japan there isn't a lot of choice in orals. Although, it isn't illegal to import for personnal use. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## aussiebeef (Oct 29, 2004)

*Age*



			
				MuscleShadow said:
			
		

> How old are you? and how many years have you been training?


I'm 33 years old.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 29, 2004)

with injectable test being far superior I wouldn't bother with it.

Hey Aussie if your already balding like you say then why do you care if you lose a few more hairs...or already balding anyways.


----------

